# PR82 Touch-up paint



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Any suggestions on red touch-up for PR82 - Saronni?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

I'd love a good answer to this too...so far all I've got a decent matching nail polish.


----------

